# Some of my snakes



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

My computer is very slow so Ill upload more later










Adult Albino Monacled Cobra _Naja kaouthia_


----------



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

Couple more, bare with me;










_Bothriechis schlegelii_










_Crotalus atrox_

taken with a FinePixS2Pro FujiFilm if anyone is interested in Photography (a hobby I would love to get into more!)


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Snake_bite said:


> Couple more, bare with me;
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Brill photos!!

I dont know much about snakes but love photography and it is something i also would like to do more!

Might have to look at night courses!

Anyway fab piccies!


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

wow Stunning. I love the eyelash viper.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice collection!:mf_dribble:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wicked collection, they are stunning


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Oh WOW!!!

I love the _Crotalus atrox_ that is one beautiful snake.


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

great pics and superb snakes: victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

BumNum said:


> wow Stunning. I love the eyelash viper.



Me too.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Stunning rattler, is it albino or leucistic? i cant tell - its beautiful!!


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice snakes mate!!! Thought i'd pop into the DWA species for a look!!
Just to say though big respect and big ba**s for keeping something so dangerous, yet amazing and beautiful!!
Think i'll stick to Corn snakes : victory: !!
Joe.


----------



## Snake_bite (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, Ill post more soon. My next acquisition will hopefully be _Vipera ammodytes meridionalis_



chondro13 said:


> Stunning rattler, is it albino or leucistic? i cant tell - its beautiful!!


She is an Albino I think the leucistic rattlers are fairly rare!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice snakes mate, they look well fed and looked after. Awsome.:notworthy:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

stunning atrox , what sex is it?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just out of interest do you speak Swedish mate?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

dig full av tjur mitt firnd du har stulit dessa bilder som jag vet för ett faktum att ögonfrans huggorm är från en svenska djurparker så webbsida det är inte ditt nu du har översatt detta gå bort du dum

Please any genuine Swedes forgive my spelling


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

OK lets stop the bull right now, when you posted these photos, i had an incling i had seen the photo of the eyelash viper somewhere before, anyway i have a Flicker account and as i was sorting some photos on it yesterday i thought i would look to see if a few "contacts/friends" had posted any new photos. One of my contacts is a guy who works at a zoo in Sweden his name is Bo Jonsson. whilst looking i noticed the same photo that you had posted under "Some of my snakes" but it was slightly cropped. I also have the link to the zoo in Stockolm which is in Sweden not Ireland where you claim to live, where, A... he works, and B...the snake in the photo posted by SNAKE-BITE actually live.
this is a link
Bildgalleri
please feel free to brows and tell me you havnt stolen the photo and it just so happens that your set up is identical and that you took a photo when "your snake was in exactly the same position"
And please dont bother to try and pass yourself off as Bo Jonsson who by the way is the mammal curator at the above linked zoo. I asked you a question on your other idiotic thread that if you had been around so long with all this experience some of us would know you and you said that you had proberbly spoken to some of us at Hamm.....you proberbly dont know where Ham in Kent is in England never mind the one in Germany.
Also i hear you have tried to sell Rattle snakes to members on the forum to try and give yourself some credibility proberbly. That was a trick "Stacy" used to use so i can only presume your back but not for long, i hope the moderators take note of your IP adress and make sure you dont come back.....not that it matters as you havnt got the brains to pull the wool over our eyes. And i really do think you should go and get some help from a professional you have something wrong with you.

SO TO ANYBODY ELSE WHO THINKS ITS A GOOD IDEA TO PRETEND TO BE SOMETHING YOU CAN NEVER BE, JUST DONT BOTHER YOU WILL ALWAYS GET FOUND OUT IN THE END. I WAS A USED CAR SALESMAN I HAVE A DEGREE IN BULLSHIT AND CAN SMELL IT A MILE OFF:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I would rather have viperlover back than twits (with an A) like you he may be an irratating little so and so but he proberbly knows more than you and at least we all know where we stand with him and he when he talks he talks s*@t rather than bulls*@t


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't get what certain people get out of b***s****** What's the point or logic behind it?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Just so im on the same page as everyone else, my understanding is that this snake bite has created a false internet persona and been caught out?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> OK lets stop the bull right now, when you posted these photos, i had an incling i had seen the photo of the eyelash viper somewhere before, anyway i have a Flicker account and as i was sorting some photos on it yesterday i thought i would look to see if a few "contacts/friends" had posted any new photos. One of my contacts is a guy who works at a zoo in Sweden his name is Bo Jonsson. whilst looking i noticed the same photo that you had posted under "Some of my snakes" but it was slightly cropped. I also have the link to the zoo in Stockolm which is in Sweden not Ireland where you claim to live, where, A... he works, and B...the snake in the photo posted by SNAKE-BITE actually live.
> this is a link
> Bildgalleri
> please feel free to brows and tell me you havnt stolen the photo and it just so happens that your set up is identical and that you took a photo when "your snake was in exactly the same position"
> ...



ahhhh...well at least your not an aggressive type of person :whistling2:

*regrets inviting you to my house in a few weeks time :eek4:*


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> i hope the moderators take note of your IP adress and make sure you dont come back


Errrrmmm you could never totally keep someone off a site as the IP changes, you should know this.




leecb0 said:


> SO TO ANYBODY ELSE WHO THINKS ITS A GOOD IDEA TO PRETEND TO BE SOMETHING YOU CAN NEVER BE, JUST DONT BOTHER YOU WILL ALWAYS GET FOUND OUT IN THE END. I WAS A USED CAR SALESMAN I HAVE A DEGREE IN BULLSHIT AND CAN SMELL IT A MILE OFF:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
You seem like a typical DWAL holder, up themselfs.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea cheers for that tim, kick a Wolves fan when hes down.....lol.... xxxxx

WLW im a big pussycat really. When have i got to come up as i need to sort out my Visa and get my jabs


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Errrrmmm you could never totally keep someone off a site as the IP changes, you should know this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not very nice now is it


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

bo jonsson har god bilderna av ormen!


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not sure snake bites is a fake...


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

why????


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> why????


Some of his/her first posts didn't seem very amateurish, eccentric maybe.

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Eyelashviper said:


> I'm not sure snake bites is a fake...


I've checked the site that Lee provided and certainly the Eyelash Viper photographs are copies...


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Eyelashviper said:


> I'm not sure snake bites is a fake...





leecb0 said:


> why????





Eyelashviper said:


> Some of his/her first posts didn't seem very amateurish, eccentric maybe.
> 
> Time will tell I guess.





Ophexis said:


> I've checked the site that Lee provided and certainly the Eyelash Viper photographs are copies...


:lol2:

Scratch that, just viewed the link...


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Busted then...


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I like proberbly a few on here have had an incling the guy was not for real since he first posted....but i wouldnt have called him out if i could not have backed it up with solid proof


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> I like proberbly a few on here have had an incling the guy was not for real since he first posted....but i wouldnt have called him out if i could not have backed it up with solid proof


Fair cop.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Viperlover got a snake now


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I think we'll leave it there till we get some answers from the OP!


----------

